# Any sock junkies feeling brave?



## shana151 (Apr 23, 2013)

This might be the most brilliant idea ever! If I didn't already have too many WIP's (as well as a healthy dose of fear!) I would love to learn this!

Check it out:
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks interesting but I am confused enough as it is!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I have this on my To-Do list - but I am going to need much more peace and quiet time than I have this summer to sit down and sort it all out! It looks to be quite a challenge - just what I like!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I saw this before and I promptly exited the website. Talk about a challenge! But thanks for the info.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I live my life confused, but this is too confusing


----------



## shana151 (Apr 23, 2013)

If anyone successfully completes this I would LOVE to see pics! 

I suffer from "second sock syndrome" and currently have 3 socks awaiting their sole mates  

But, I'm blaming that on the fact that I have too much beautiful sock yarn and I can't wait to see what it looks like all knitted up :lol: 

I did toss all the socks and yarn into my work bag and sternly told myself that I wasn't allowed to start any more socks until I finished the others.

It might work ;-)


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you for the link. I will bookmark this for later. I don't suffer second sock syndrome yet ...


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

misellen said:


> Looks interesting but I am confused enough as it is!


Me too, have yet to try that 'first' sock, never mind two at a time!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

shana151 said:


> If anyone successfully completes this I would LOVE to see pics!
> 
> I suffer from "second sock syndrome" and currently have 3 socks awaiting their sole mates
> 
> ...


I suffer from that same malady - hence the reason I like to knit two at a time. On the other hand, I suppose I could just adopt Punky Brewster's philosophy. If you are not familiar with her, it was old 80's sitcom about a little orphan who wore mismatched sneakers. When questioned about it, her response was: "I have two different feet, why shouldn't I wear two different shoes?" I think the same applies to socks! Besides, how many mismatched socks do we all have because the washer/dryer ate them?!


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> I suffer from that same malady - hence the reason I like to knit two at a time. On the other hand, I suppose I could just adopt Punky Brewster's philosophy. If you are not familiar with her, it was old 80's sitcom about a little orphan who wore mismatched sneakers. When questioned about it, her response was: "I have two different feet, why shouldn't I wear two different shoes?" I think the same applies to socks! Besides, how many mismatched socks do we all have because the washer/dryer ate them?!


I remember her - great philosophy! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I almost think I could do this with two different colors of sock yarn, but with both socks the same color, no way I could keep it straight! And why would you want to knit two different color socks, you would still need to do the second set of socks.


----------



## Slowknitter0 (Dec 29, 2012)

I did suffer from second sock syndrome until I started casting on and knitting one inch of the first sock and then did the same for the second. lol So I work my sock sections on each sock at the same times but one at a time. True I need double the needles but you can never have enough tools. This method I just now tried a little of it and got the cast on but i will have to sleep on the rest and try later. I will check and see if there is a you tube teaching this.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I am so confused! Maybe another time!


----------



## shana151 (Apr 23, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> I suffer from that same malady - hence the reason I like to knit two at a time. On the other hand, I suppose I could just adopt Punky Brewster's philosophy. If you are not familiar with her, it was old 80's sitcom about a little orphan who wore mismatched sneakers. When questioned about it, her response was: "I have two different feet, why shouldn't I wear two different shoes?" I think the same applies to socks! Besides, how many mismatched socks do we all have because the washer/dryer ate them?!


Ha! I loved Punky Brewster! I am an 80's child! I wear mismatched socks pretty often but only because I hate matching socks when I do laundry so they tend to stay in a basket LOL. The unique ones are easy but when I get to the endless pile of white ankle socks that are only slightly different I get so bored!


----------



## Willie 1919 (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks difficult, I'm still trying to learn how to use dpns. Maybe one day, sigh.


----------



## miatalover66 (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh, my, got dizzy trying to follow it.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

A few years ago I tried this technique, using only a written explanation and soon gave up because the READ, KNIT, READ, KNIT soon got on my nerves.

Now that you've provided a site with pictures, I think I may take another shot at it.

Thanks


----------



## tjsegla (Nov 25, 2011)

I actually bought a magazine, Piecework,January/February 2009 issue because of this technique. I have to admit I still have not tried it because I wanted to learn socks first but it is on my to do list now that I knit two at a time.


----------



## grandmaKrc (Oct 6, 2011)

It is on my to do list for this fall.


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't mind knitting the other sock, in fact after looking at the diagrams...I think knitting the other sock is just fine. Would love someone to show me actually knitting it, then perhaps I might give it a go....I still have not done the two-at-a time sock method yet...bought all the books...lol.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, think I am batty now! I don't think I have that much concentration left!


----------



## gmfair (Aug 20, 2011)

There is a sock shop in Tiberon California that has one only socks.........not pairs..........all socks are "singles"..........that way you get lots of combinations..........


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Good Golly!!!! I will have to defer that challenge for a few years !


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I watched it until my head hurt. I think I'll pass, for now.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I tried this prior to learning magic loop and it's really quite fun but, in the end, I had to give up as I had two socks joined together in several places. It probably wouldn't be so difficult if you were making two different color socks but then that would defeat the purpose of two at a time.


----------



## skateskris (Oct 26, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> I suffer from that same malady - hence the reason I like to knit two at a time. On the other hand, I suppose I could just adopt Punky Brewster's philosophy. If you are not familiar with her, it was old 80's sitcom about a little orphan who wore mismatched sneakers. When questioned about it, her response was: "I have two different feet, why shouldn't I wear two different shoes?" I think the same applies to socks! Besides, how many mismatched socks do we all have because the washer/dryer ate them?!


My grandson aged 12 will not wear a matching pair of socks and when mentioned says" they are a pair I have another just like them at home "!!


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

I have enjoyed reading this post and replies. I wear mismatched socks too, because of the eaten in the dryer syndrome. I purchased a pattern with instructions for this from School House Press. It's on my list of things to do...:~)


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm with misellen - too confusing. I am finally attempting magic loop for some fingerless mitts I wanted to make back in December. I ordered the yarn in September but it was backordered and with school and other things, I am finally getting the time to sit and work. Unfortunately, school starts up again soon and with it all its activities. Maybe if I juggle enough things, I can fit it in .....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

retirednelda said:


> Good Golly!!!! I will have to defer that challenge for a few years !


Permanently deferred for me. I knit/crochet to relax, I think this would fry my brain which is not conducive to relaxing. :? However, I admire those brave (and focused) enough to try and hope they will post the results.


----------



## Chert (Oct 17, 2011)

I just waded through magic loop, toe up, two at a time, and continental! (all new to me) I was successful and will do it again. I will try this new method with sweater sleeves. I love adventure.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

I've had this site bookmarked for a while. Have not been brave enough to try yet. I love making socks and have mastered doing 2 at a time with magic loop. One day I will attempt this.


----------



## cindy61 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have severe Second Anything Syndrome (SAS)! I taught myself to knit last year and didn't mind making things like fingerless gloves. But now that I've graduated to circs, dpns, and Tunisian crochet, that's when SAS really set in. I read this article (it's just funny and interesting enough) and I think I'll give it a try. Wish me luck! lol
Cindy


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

I would love to do this. I actually bought the online class from Annie's Attic. I have not tackled it yet, but I will soon. Thanks for bringing it up. I wonder if a lot of knitters have mastered it yet. I t sounds a little complicated, but I am determined to learn as I love making socks.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, I've been a bit itchy to try this too. I've done Dking before to make little pouches or bags for my jewelry and I thought while doing it..."I wonder if...". 

I suffer more from first sock syndrome, as that's the socks that gets all the decisions made, so for me, the second soc is a breeze!


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I dislike the magic loop, so I knit however many I want on 1 circular, then catch up with the 2nd circular needle. No tangling, easy, and less stressful, and I can finish both pair at more or less the same time.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Great idea train!! Since I do suffer from 2nd SS, I am going to try your idea on the next pair, since I hate to follow a pattern, this idea will be really helpful to me because I tend to go with the flow and forget to write down what I have done on the first sock


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

I think it's amazing; having said that, the only part of the instructions I think I could master is heading to the kitchen for some chocolate  I've tried it; and I think I'm already too good at that part.....


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness......torture by sock knitting. No way could I get my head around that. Will stick with my magic loop thank you.........good luck to any who give it a go.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Tried it and got about 2" past ribbing and was feeling very confident. Then I ran my finger up between socks and found I had twisted a stitch in a corner about 8 rows down so no my socks were hooked together. Couldn't figure out how to fix it, so I took stitches off one at a time on two different sets of dpns and finished the socks. It is a challenge and I will try it again. If you complete your socks, please post a pic. Good luck.


Yarn Happy said:


> I almost think I could do this with two different colors of sock yarn, but with both socks the same color, no way I could keep it straight! And why would you want to knit two different color socks, you would still need to do the second set of socks.


----------



## Slowknitter0 (Dec 29, 2012)

I found this very patient lady who does a wonderful job of showing how to do this., it is a you tube: She has 4 videos that I found, start with #1






I tried it on just a swatch. I think I will give it a try in the future.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

I've seen this before. Sure looks challenging for sure. I use 2 circulars for my socks and if the instructions were for 2 needles I would give it a try. . but certainly not with DPNs.  I would like to see Sockit2me and/or Amyknits give it a try. I'm sure they would be able to figure out a way to make it easy for us who have less patience. :lol:


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh my gosh! That's amazingly awesome and somewhat scary. I learned on DPNs, and only just picked up Magic Loop. Haven't mastered that one yet. This 2 in 1 knitting looks awesome. Maybe some day.


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I have this on my To-Do list - but I am going to need much more peace and quiet time than I have this summer to sit down and sort it all out! It looks to be quite a challenge - just what I like!


I have bookmarked it and, like you, will try it once things settle down a bit. Maybe when the grandkids are back in school and not running around all over the place.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I found this page a while back. That is too complicated for me.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> I think it's amazing; having said that, the only part of the instructions I think I could master is heading to the kitchen for some chocolate  I've tried it; and I think I'm already too good at that part.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Did one pair that way just to say I'd done it. They ended up quite loose, because you have to factor in that double knitting loosens the stitches up. I did them with Red Heart because it was an experiment - that enabled me to not spend much *and* to use a larger needle. It was fun to do once but probably never again!

My project page has a good bit of explanation, but I no longer remember most of the specifics!
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jvallas/anna-makarovnas-secret-stockings


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for that link. I looked for all kinds of info when I was making mine and somehow never came across this one. Awesome!


----------



## Slowknitter0 (Dec 29, 2012)

jvallas that is very nice and you did them with circulars rather than dpn's. I think you are correct in that this would be something to learn but not actually knit with. I tried a swatch and did notice how the fabric was loose. It's just a fun thing.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

> this would be something to learn but not actually knit with


On the other hand, learning double knitting (the technique for these socks) can be really useful. Good for seamless pockets, a way to knit a bag flat but have it turn out as if in the round, and of course a double fabric potholder, blanket, etc., and color work with reverse colors on each side. But it's not necessary to knit one sock inside another in order to learn double knitting!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

jvallas said:


> On the other hand, learning double knitting (the technique for these socks) can be really useful. Good for seamless pockets, a way to knit a bag flat but have it turn out as if in the round, and of course a double fabric potholder, blanket, etc., and color work with reverse colors on each side. But it's not necessary to knit one sock inside another in order to learn double knitting!


Double knitting is something I definitely want to learn. However, I think I will try it on a potholder or scarf first just to learn the technique. I just don't see me trying to make socks with it. But then, I have never had a problem with 2nd SS. I am usually so thrilled when the first one turns out OK that I can't wait to cast on the second one.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

misellen said:


> Double knitting is something I definitely want to learn. However, I think I will try it on a potholder or scarf first just to learn the technique. I just don't see me trying to make socks with it. But then, I have never had a problem with 2nd SS. I am usually so thrilled when the first one turns out OK that I can't wait to cast on the second one.


There is a workshop starting soon on double knitting. Watch for postings on the daily digest under KAL's workshops etc.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

jmai5421 said:


> There is a workshop starting soon on double knitting. Watch for postings on the daily digest under KAL's workshops etc.


Thank You, I will watch for it.


----------

